# GH FLoraNova Bloom .vs. GH Grow/Micrp/Bloom...



## pencap (Dec 19, 2007)

Ok.........so I have my DWC...
18 gallons...bought General Hydroponics "GROW"......was told by the salesman that I did not need the Micro, or the BLoom...
3 part nutes.......
What a noob..... huh?
Well...he was right...I never used the whole 3 part series (grow/micro/bloom)
my DWC is doing fine........(still in VEG state)
Went to the hydro shop today...(and was talked into the FloraNova bloom)
I got it.....

My question is........
should there be some transitioning phase? Should I go straight to the reccomernded 3 tps per gallon with the Flora Nova Bloom? Or should I kinda dilute the mix?
My Babies seem to love "ANY" type of RES/Nute change.........
I want to start them into 12/12 on the winter Solstice...(yea I'm Wiccan)
Should I just "Start new Newts, on Dec 20?????????

I hear you already..(just transplant with your new soup and take a nap)...
But C'mon...would like a little advice here??


----------



## weedismyantidrug (Dec 19, 2007)

Not sure, but I think 1 tbsp. of floranova per gallon would end up with ppms too high. Do you have a ppm meter? If so, mix the floranova to about 800 ppms, and see how that works.


----------



## reeffermadness (Dec 19, 2007)

ive been using grow/veg nutes two weeks into 12/12 but after that do a res change and hitem with the floranova...Ive been using GH 3 part...so let us know ho the Floranova works out.


----------



## ViRedd (Dec 19, 2007)

Here's a GH forumla that works great:

Just buy the Bloom and the Micro. 

For vegging, use 5ml micro and 10ml bloom.

For flowering, use 8ml micro and 16ml bloom.

That's it. Nice and simple.

Vi


----------



## potroast (Dec 20, 2007)

Yeah, you can switch to the FloraNova Bloom at anytime you want close to the move to 12/12. Just realize that you are switching from a chemical nute to an organic, so you want to flush your medium well during the res change.

I flush the medium regularly anyway, but especially when changing nutes.

HTH


----------



## Heruk (Dec 20, 2007)

heres a link you might wanna check out if you haven't already
http://www.generalhydroponics.com/genhydro_US/feeding_charts/GH_KeepItSimple_DrainToWaste.pdf
or
http://www.generalhydroponics.com/genhydro_US/feeding_charts/GH_KeepItSimple_Recirculating.pdf


----------



## Heruk (Dec 20, 2007)

so you gonna have some magical bud?
yea the electro magnetics of the earth does change at the solstice
but the gregorian calendar is not that accurate
its standardized
if you check out some sidereal or padhati astrology sites you will be able to find this years actual solstice


----------



## mopsy (Dec 20, 2007)

I was told that flora nova green and the flora nova red is the closes thing to being organic, have only used the two not the micro, and the plants do great. A salesman at the hydro shop told me that, and he said to check your ppm before adding ph down. In veg I never go over 800 ppm and in the bloom only 1150 ppm when the plant is really taking off in growth. { same for veg work up slowly and watch your plants they will tell you what they need. hope this helps some mopsy


----------



## pencap (Dec 25, 2007)

The Nova series IS organic...the grow/mic/bloom is chem...I bought it (Nova Bloom) and started full strength. I got a bitter beer face outta the plants for a day, but they perked up real good, actually grew 2 inches in two days...I was surprised about that. But now I've been scanning "root problems" It seems that all who use the Nova bloom end up with slime on the roots...I'm keepong a close eye and doing res changes every 7 days...so far no problems...
Hey Heruk!! magical afghani magnetic MAMBUDS!!! I like that! 
Potroast I wish I would have re read your post about the organics before I went to the store that day......it's too late now, but wtf! Nova Bloom Is a onepart~it;s working!!
I just hope I dont get those slime problems!!


----------



## devastation (Nov 1, 2009)

pencap said:


> The Nova series IS organic...the grow/mic/bloom is chem...I bought it (Nova Bloom) and started full strength. I got a bitter beer face outta the plants for a day, but they perked up real good, actually grew 2 inches in two days...I was surprised about that. But now I've been scanning "root problems" It seems that all who use the Nova bloom end up with slime on the roots...I'm keepong a close eye and doing res changes every 7 days...so far no problems...
> Hey Heruk!! magical afghani magnetic MAMBUDS!!! I like that!
> Potroast I wish I would have re read your post about the organics before I went to the store that day......it's too late now, but wtf! Nova Bloom Is a onepart~it;s working!!
> I just hope I dont get those slime problems!!


this seems interesting, i would like to hear more about ppl's success with this stuff. i also use the floranova series and am starting 12/12 in a week or 2.


----------



## b2krawler (Nov 1, 2009)

ViRedd said:


> Here's a GH forumla that works great:
> 
> Just buy the Bloom and the Micro.
> 
> ...


how do you get away w/o Gro, I need to use it with my PK, just so the plants dont go yellow


----------



## remyaz0 (Nov 1, 2009)

b2krawler said:


> how do you get away w/o Gro, I need to use it with my PK, just so the plants dont go yellow



I am still a noob to this but I used all 3 parts for most of my veg time. Until I noticed that the grow has very little N its almost all in the micro. So I did a little research and the formula above is called the Lucas Formula and works really well. been using it since with great results. You can find a few posts on RIU about it and do a google search for it as well.


----------



## UNHALLOWED (Jan 29, 2010)

ViRedd said:


> Here's a GH forumla that works great:
> Just buy the Bloom and the Micro.
> For vegging, use 5ml micro and 10ml bloom.
> For flowering, use 8ml micro and 16ml bloom.
> ...


Couple months old but ahhhh...... I have the FN bloom.
I was told 5ml during veg, and 8ml during flower was
the equivalent of using the lucas formula, With just FN bloom.
But I may pick up some micro soon.....

*Do you mean mixing the micro and bloom in the same gallon?*
*And how often between waterings?*


----------



## ImTheFireMan (Jan 29, 2010)

i used to use only the FN grow and bloom and it makes some dank trees. 

i would just start with a quarter teaspoon/gallon of grow in veg and every other feeding increase by a quarter teaspoon until full strength(2 teaspoons = 1200ppm if my memory serves me right) 

then after i put the girls in 12/12 i would still feed the 1200ppm for about 7-9 days. then i would flush and start with a a quarter teaspoon of the grow/gallon and increase by a quarter every other feeding until desired strength(2 and1/2 teaspoons = 1200ppm)


----------



## Whey2Sly (Jan 29, 2010)

ya starting floranova grow 2 plants in soil 1 in hydro so far looks like the hydro is loving it i think my soil was a little hot for um but on my 3rd day and all going good


----------



## Knally (Jan 29, 2010)

The FloraGro has most of your potassium and can casue a deficiency in some strians. There's not enough K without the FloraGro or a supplement of P&K.


----------

